# Just picked up my first Snowtrac. Couple of questions.



## dansvan

Hello all. Dan from Alaska. I've loved these things all my life and finally was able to get my hands on one. I'm in for a complete going through, it needs it. I guess it has a recently rebuild 1600, it runs like a dream. Driving is another story though. Broken grousers, loose chains, worn tires, you get the idea.


----------



## dansvan

How many posts before you can post pics?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dont know?  Had some ahole spammers come in late at night right after they signed on and started spamming big time.  LOOSERS!  Anyway  keep posting  by replying to old and current posts.  Go down the list.  Then see if you can post some pics.  OR send them to me in an email and I will try and post them for you in your thread.  PM me.


----------



## dansvan

As I found it upon arriving to pick it up.





It had thrown a track and they parked it right where it came off. I had to put it back on before I could load it on the trailer.





It was sold to me as a 1975. Accoording to the tag it's an older model. No biggie, but is there another place the serial number is stamped?





Rear view.





On the trailer in front of our place. Wife and kids love it!


----------



## dansvan

Other side. Guess they ran out of paint?





How worn are these drivers?





Has one brass wheel. Is this where it goes? Why does this one not have the large wheel in front?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You have a Trac Master.  Mid to late 60s.  I will look up the production date in the morning.  The "drivers" are in good shape not overly worn.  I would flip them once a year if you use it alot.  Dont let them wear down then flip them.  You have many years left on them no problem.  Yes that looks like the correct position for the brass or Bronze wheel.

First thing you want to do is get a service manual.  PM BSKURKA for one.  He has them on CD.  I dont know if he charges.  If he does it most likely will be his cost.  Then buy your self a very nice grease gun.  Sleep with it for a few nights.  Its now your closest best friend.  Grease everything except axle tubes (needs no grease unless you change out an axle) and one of the zirk fiitings in the engine compartment. One of those goes to your steering box and requiers gear lube. (this will all be in your manual)  Change all your fluids right away.  Engine oil and transaxle oil.  The transaxle oil fitting can be accessed from indise the cab where the passenger would sit in a car.  Pull back the rubber matt and you will see a metal access panel.  Remove it and on the left you will see the fill port.  Open it up.  Now crawl under your rig and open the drain hole for the transaxle.  When its all drained out put two quarts in up top and let that completely drain out.  Plug the hole and go back up top and start filling till it starts to come out.  when the fill level is at the plug level it full.  This also lubes your variator part in the transaxle so it holds alot more than your standard VW transaxle.  That should be a good start for you.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You have a 1968 Trac Master ST4B.  Heres the link http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2198&highlight=production+numbers


----------



## dansvan

Thanks for the quick reply! Very much appreciated.

Is there an advantage to having the metal wheel there? Should I try and source another?

Good news on the drivers. 

I did pm BSKURKA on a manual, I'm awaiting his reply.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes the advantage is that that tire wont go flat.  They experimented with several doffrent configurations and found a metal wheel to be the best solution.  That position gets the absolute most abuse.  Now we have poly filled tires so a metal one is not needed.  If you can find another one great (good luck!)  BUT there are small tires availabe.  After you get the fluids changed lets get to work on you drive chains and we will check the track tension.  If it needs it we can take care of that too.  When you have time look up member LYNDON and look at all his posts. 95% are Snow Trac related.  He is most likely the worlds expert on Snow Tracs!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hitting the sack.  Welcome to the Forums and dont pay attention to anything those KKK members say about your Snow track (kkk= Kristi krap klub)  They are just envious that you have a Snow Trac and they were suckered into buying a Kristi.  Suckers!

Good Night.


----------



## Bobcat

Don't forget to put a hook on the front...and the rear...and, ah, underneath in case you tumble down a hill and end up up-side-down. Better put one on top as well just in case we can't get to you for a few days. So many Snot Tracs to rescue, so little time...

All content copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Rescuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, International


----------



## dansvan

Kristi - What cute little girls name.... get your panties in a bunch often?


----------



## Bobcat

Atta boy, Dansvan. That's how we like to play the game here!!


----------



## dansvan

To be honest, living in the great AK my entire life, I'd never even heard of a Kristi until I found this site. Just don't see them up here. That's not a slam, just observation.


----------



## dansvan

Here's what I've been driving...
















Incredible ride, incredible heavy. As long as I stay on decent settled snow I am good.


If this qualifies as a Snowcat I'll post up some trip reports and some info on them in another section.   They are not Mattracks...


----------



## Bobcat

I think another thread dedicated to this would be great. Details on the mods you did as well.


----------



## Mainer

dansvan said:


> Here's what I've been driving...
> 
> 
> Incredible ride, incredible heavy. As long as I stay on decent settled snow I am good.
> 
> 
> If this qualifies as a Snowcat I'll post up some trip reports and some info on them in another section.   They are not Mattracks...



I'd love to know all about these puppies.  I won't buy mattracks because I think they're using the over-priced numbers they charge the US military...and get away with it... so I'd like an alternative.  I have an Explorer I want to throw some tracks on like this and would love to know how they perform, work, place load on steering, maintenance, installation, cost, etc...  Any photos showing your ride stuck/depth of snow?

May be worth starting a new thread....

cool ride!


----------



## BigAl RIP

dansvan said:


> Kristi - What cute little girls name.... get your panties in a bunch often?


 
 We don't where Panties .... It just leaves skid marks .Please remember where we go in our Kristis and leave only skid Marks , would make a Snot Track owner crap himself silly . Also Snowcat Complications forgot to add one more important note that after your done lubing the Snot Master make sure that oil plug is tight ,then drop it off at the local dump and find yourself a real "He man Cat". A Kristi !  

   In the mean time , I will have the "Kristi Sargent in Arms" of the KKK add your name to our "Needs a tow home list "


  Oh and by the way .... Welcome to FF . The Snot Master is a little rare . Great Find !


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> In the mean time , I will have the "Kristi Sargent in Arms" of the KKK add your name to our "Needs a tow home list "


Grand Poobah,

I've added this one to the list.

Dan - Can you provide a little more details on the location you drive?  Alaska is a pretty big place and we need to coordinate the "Needs a tow home list" to do the rescues in sequence so there's less need to criss-cross the state.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

See what I mean.  Did I not call there response or what.  Its like cocaine to an addict.  They cant stop showing how they really want a Snow Trac.  Notice how they want "YOUR" contact information.  Its to either know where they can find a real Snowcat or to have a number to call when they need to be towed back to civilization!


----------



## dansvan

LOL! good stuff!  This Kristi gal you guys keep talking about must be quite the bull dyke. Doesn't wear panties, is all to eager to strap on to the Snowtrac, wants everyones number and position, Geez. I know the Snow tracs are sexy looking but this is a bit over the top. Maybe it's just the dream girl syndrome, you always want what you've never had.... Did a Snowtrac drive around you one day, not even giving you a glance while you were wallowing in pre-pubesence?


----------



## bczoom

Great comeback Dan.  You're fitting right in.



dansvan said:


> This Kristi gal you guys keep talking about must be quite the bull dyke. Doesn't wear panties, is all to eager to strap on to the Snowtrac, wants everyones number and position, Geez.


I checked the schedule for who's doing the hauling for this coming winters "Needs a tow home list".  BobPierce is covering Alaska.  Did I mention he's named his Kristy *BUTCH*?  Since it has 2 tracks instead of 2 wheels, they wouldn't allow it entry into any Dykes on Bikes parades.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This Kriti they are all talking about has been described as looking like a  Saquatch or Yetti.  If you ask me she sounds pretty scary.   BUT you know how "Some" guys will go home with "anything"!  The sad thing is some of these guys dont even drink so there is absolutely NO excuse.   The sad thing is though most of them are just a bunch of drunks looking for a good time.  Yah I remember my first beers too but man this is just pathetic!  Oh well.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bczoom said:


> Great comeback Dan.  You're fitting right in.
> 
> 
> I checked the schedule for who's doing the hauling for this coming winters "Needs a tow home list".  BobPierce is covering Alaska.  Did I mention he's named his Kristy *BUTCH*?  Since it has 2 tracks instead of 2 wheels, they wouldn't allow it entry into any Dykes on Bikes parades.







No no no.  This list is Kristi owners who need haul trucks for there gals they meet at the bars.  They tend to be real "BIG" girls.  I will see if I can find some pictures from the Kristi Klub first BBQ they held.  I know they posted them here somewhere  stand by.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

After a bit of searching I realized the first annual Kristi BBQ pictures and thread had been deleted.  With some help from one of the moderators (thanks Bob S.) We were able to retrieve one picture.  This is where in the BBQ someone lost the cork to the bottle and being typical Kristi Klub members didnt want to take the chance and loose a single drop of booze.  This is not for the faint hearted person.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dan once again we will be holding OUR Snow Trac fest and you of course are invited.  Heres a picture of a few last years guests.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres a picture of my new 4 best friends I made at last years event.


----------



## bczoom

Hey Dan,

Pay no attention to Slowcat Sloperations.  He just hasn't been the same after being removed as an Honorary member of the Kristi Kat Klub and has been mentally "out of touch" ever since.  He has his party attendees (the girls in particular) all backwards.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sure.  Keep hiting on that Kristi tail pipe!


----------



## dansvan

MUST STAB EYES...


----------



## teledawg

dansvan said:


> ... I did pm BSKURKA on a manual, I'm awaiting his reply.


Welcome and greetings from a fellow Alaskan Snow Trac owner here in Anchorage.

Nice find on the 1968 Track Master. Do you plan on doing a complete frame-off restore on it?  

I have a current copy of Bob's DVD-R with all the manuals on it. I can burn you a copy if you'd like. Let me know.


----------



## flathorn

Was this the Snowtrac that was listed on the Alaska forums 2 or 3 days ago?
   Enjoy reading all the good natured banter on this site.  Never participated in it too much , as I didn't want to offend anyone, but after seeing the most recent exchanges it appears that may be impossible!!
   I am buying   Big Als  KT4 so that makes 3 Kristis for me and one  Thiokol Imp.  My wife suggested I may have 1 too many, so will probably sell the Imp. minus the hoist , blade and winch.   Byron


----------



## Melensdad

flathorn said:


> Never participated in it too much , as I didn't want to offend anyone,


Byron, given the fact that most people here were kicked out of other web forums for being offensive, how could you possibly offend them?  Seriously, just take a look at the photos of BigAl and Little Mikey's trip together, isn't that offensive enough to last a lifetime?


----------



## dansvan

Yes it was the one for sale up here. Not the 8100$ one, and there is one for sale in Bethel now too.

Not sure on the frame off, but it will get a major overhaul. I have the dvd-r on the way, but I do appreciate the offer! A gentleman came up to me in the parking lot yesterday and talked with me about them. He lives in Sterling and has had a few Snowtracs. He said he had alot of parts, I'm going to call him when I get a list together.


----------



## Melensdad

dansvan said:


> He said he had alot of parts, I'm going to call him when I get a list together.


Do us all a favor and post the list (if possible with prices)!   We get inquiries all the time about parts.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> After a bit of searching I realized the first annual Kristi BBQ pictures and thread had been deleted. With some help from one of the moderators (thanks Bob S.) We were able to retrieve one picture. This is where in the BBQ someone lost the cork to the bottle and being typical Kristi Klub members didnt want to take the chance and loose a single drop of booze. This is not for the faint hearted person.


 
  Fairs fair , and you can see a good time was had by all . Even Mouse Ear Mike's  sister posed for the prementioned Picture . This was when Mike was still a member before being banned .

   I do have a picture of the Last Snot Trac Wingding they had in Vegas . Mike actually got in a fight with Bogus Bob over who was taking this pretty little thing home that night that when they had hired the local talent from the local rancher . Mike lost and found another one not so pretty .....  . Here's BoB heading for the LOVE Motel with his prize .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl,
How many Dr Pepper and Barcardis have you had????  Thats you on the motor cycle.  What the hell were you...... NEVER MIND I dont want to know.  OK Poor old Dans post has become another battle ground.  SO to make it up I have decided to host this years Snowcat Festival!  Yes you Kristi guys can come too.  For eye candy (EYE CANDY PEOPLE!) I will be trying to hook up with one of our local bars and see if we can get some talent imported for the festival!  Here is a taste of what I would like to show up.  If you have any requests please go to Sports by Brooks and post a picture of your favorite girl.  I will start another thread so Dan can get some real responses here.  But for now......


----------



## dansvan

Are the track grousers, cleets, cross bars,what ever you want to call them heat treated? Are they just generic steel? 

Does anyone have a few of the small guide clips for the tracks? I need a few. the newer machines have taller ones I understand? Can you install those on the older tracks?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Can you post a picture of the Grouser inquestion?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You can install the new ones with the old but you get alot of pressure where ever that grousers is on hard pack.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The grousers are hard to come by


----------



## teledawg

dansvan said:


> ... Does anyone have a few of the small guide clips for the tracks? I need a few. the newer machines have taller ones I understand? Can you install those on the older tracks?


Dan,

Brad (aka boggie) is getting two Track Masters for parts cats and _should_ have a bunch of things available in a week or two...

See this thread for more info and pictures:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=9701

I got first dibs on ST30A drive sprockets and brass boggie wheels.  

The older style wheel guides (part no ST7127) use *two attachment bolts*. The newer wheel guides (part no ST7524) use only *one attachment bolt*, have a small peg like protrusion that fits into a hole in the grouser, and they are made out of lighter gauge metal. I don't see how they could work as a substitute.

I may need a few too. If boggie doesn't have any, I'm thinking about getting some made up. How many do you need?


----------



## dansvan

Thanks teledawg. Mine are the 2 bolt style, I guess I'll stick with those. I'll count up how many I need later today.


----------



## Melensdad

teledawg said:


> I got first dibs on ST30A drive sprockets


Warren Jones, who runs the Snow-trac.com website has a set of the ST30A sprockets listed for sale on his sale page.


See Here:  http://snow-trac.com/for-sale.htm


----------



## teledawg

Bob,

I already picked those up last month.  For some cash and a variator belt.



B_Skurka said:


> Warren Jones, who runs the Snow-trac.com website has a set of the ST30A sprockets listed for sale on his sale page.
> 
> 
> See Here:  http://snow-trac.com/for-sale.htm


----------



## Bobcat

Top right. No, middle left. Maybe top left. Aw heck, 1-3.


----------



## dansvan

Haven't been back out to my folks place where it's currently stored. Have to finish a few projects at home before it can take it's place here. I should have a count on guide clips today.

Question though. If a guy was to build a set of winter only tracks, could he use aluminum for the grousers and light weight belting? Then have aluminum drive sprockets made, and maybe have them made twice as wide? If so what grade aluminum would you use? By light weight belting I mean 1 ply, or 100 series. I think mines got like 2 or 3 ply good year belting now. I like the idea of shaving weight. Takes less power, and is less harsh on parts. Input?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

You could use aluminum for the grousers but it should be  6061-T6 then heat treated (and also a good design) to last.(rounded corners for tooth engagement) 2ply is your best bet. if wanted you could have someone water jet cut some sprockets from UHMW plastic stands for ultra high molecular wear or 6/6 nylon.


----------



## BigAl RIP

dansvan said:


> Haven't been back out to my folks place where it's currently stored. Have to finish a few projects at home before it can take it's place here. I should have a count on guide clips today.
> 
> Question though. If a guy was to build a set of winter only tracks, could he use aluminum for the grousers and light weight belting? Then have aluminum drive sprockets made, and maybe have them made twice as wide? If so what grade aluminum would you use? By light weight belting I mean 1 ply, or 100 series. I think mines got like 2 or 3 ply good year belting now. I like the idea of shaving weight. Takes less power, and is less harsh on parts. Input?


 
 Dan ,
 100 series is pretty light weight stuff .Isn't that about 1/8 thick??  I would be nervous of turning sharp and tearing the belting in half . You may be able to get away with it for awhile ,but how long will it last in the long run .
   When I built new tracks I went with a 330 series made for use in a  cold weather (-25 degrees ) . I am glad I did . I been running around on gravel and dirt and turning my cat in its own length ,which is easy to do if you have hydrostatic drive . So far the #330 belting has performed perfectly .
 I did go down to the belting supplier and went over every type of belting he had ,as well as looking at the performace data sheet on each one . I am glad I took the extra time as I feel I got the best product for my intended use .
AS far as cleats or grousers ,Boggie actually has some nice looking Aluminmum grouser material that I bet would work perfect , check with him .

  I think the actual wear on the spocket would be the issue ,not the metal material used . I know they can add all kinds of alloy to metal to make it stronger now . Aluminmum might worked but I am betting that it would need to be hard faced or have something added to keep from wearing to quickly . I am no metal expert ,but we got plenty of guys here who should be able to give you the answer to that .
 Good Luck 
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You could run one ply no problem.  The cat is under 3,000 lbs so the heavier duty belting is not needed.  I would stay with you stock grousers since no other grouser performs as well as the do especially on side hills!  Plus to have made grousers would be about $4,000 to $6,000 plus shipping.  Stay with the "Bronze" drive sprockets.  Just flip them once a year if you go out all the time.  If your a weekend snow warrior then inspect them and flip them every other year.  The new belting is 100 times better than the old stuff.  1 Ply is more than strong enough and will save you a 100 pounds or so.  I will be going to one ply as well.  Theres alot of opinions out there.  Ultimately its your choice. (1 ply is about 1/4" thick)


----------



## Lyndon

dansvan said:


> To be honest, living in the great AK my entire life, I'd never even heard of a Kristi until I found this site. Just don't see them up here. That's not a slam, just observation.


YEP! I've lived and worked in Alaska for 14 years and I've never encountered a Krusty here either. That's because they couldn't make it up here in the real snow country.


----------



## Lyndon

Your grousers hardley have any wear on them which means that either they were replaced once already or the machine is very low hours. Does it have both an Hours meter and a Odometer? Generally there is a correlation between hours and mileage, for trac masters it's 2 to 1, or roughly 2mph average. Is all the Tin in the engine compartment? This is improtant.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Glad to see your back LYNDON!  Now he can get some good answers!


----------



## Lyndon

My mistake I meant Drive Sprockets, not Grousers. The dealer for these in Anchorage (Bill Yaldolski, deceased) had both wide and narrow tracks for his one of these machines. He reffered to them as the "Summer" and "Winter" tracks. I agree with Mike, stay with the brass. I tried Steel and it was a mistake. It caused the grousers(cleats) and side guides to wear out rapidly. Once one of the side guides wears thru it's like having a knife blade in the tracks, you could end up with all the tires going flat at once. Not a good deal if your in a remote part of Alaska.


----------



## dansvan

I'm off to take more pics. The idea was to use aluminum grousers or cleats, and aluminum drive sprockets.   I agree that the bronze needs to be run with the steel grousers, but was curious about the aluminum on aluminum. Aluminum may turn out to be cost prohibitive anyway, but it never hurts to do some research.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:


> YEP! I've lived and worked in Alaska for 14 years and I've never encountered a Krusty here either. That's because they couldn't make it up here in the real snow country.


 

  They are a lot like Yetti's ,you have to go find them . A Snot trac would never make it to where they hide out .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Lyndon BigAl is right.  How many Snow Tracs find them selves to a scrap yard?


----------



## dansvan

Ok some more pics. 











Previous owner sid he purchased it from someone or some company up around Denali National Park. Looks like it got used. And this is before the speedo cable was disabled. 





Fresh air unit. Bent but can be saved. 





Better pic of aux. fan





Original motor. Tin missing. Note exhaust running into bumper. I love a challenge!


----------



## dansvan

Is it missing brakes or are they inside the drive hub? There is a hydro line running into them. Or is this a grease line?





 I know it's missing a guard over the chains.





another bumper shot.





And now the tracks. As you can see the side hilling parts of the grousers are almost all missing. I'm thinking of cutting the rest off. It has to be putting alot of stress on the single grousers that have them. If I build new tracks I will cut off the outer belts on these and use them as summer tracks. 

I counted and I need 30 guide clips. And I'd like to get 40 of them to have some spares. I think some of my tires are foam filled. One you can see inside the bead and it's still hard.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Can we get some pictures of the variator?  Its just behind the engine.  That fan shround inside the cab is VERY important!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Your brakes on the Track Master is located outside where your Bronze drive sprockets are.


----------



## dansvan

Snowcat Operations said:


> Your brakes on the Track Master is located outside where your Bronze drive sprockets are.



Thats what I wanted to hear.


----------



## dansvan

Steering pics.


----------



## AKdadio

Hey Dan, fellow Anchorage citizen.  I pm'd you.  Congrats!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dan,
You need to pull the variator discs and pull the bearings out.  REAL EASY.  The disc on the right, you see the two bars going over and resting on the smaller disc on top of the larger one.  Thats a bearing holder.  The bearing is undernieth it.  The same is true on the other side just undernieth.  Pull those and clean the bearings really well.  The grease usually hardens up over the years of just sitting and is a mass of semi hard crud.  I found out you can pump good grease in but it just oozes out and the bearings never really get any new grease.  Those bearing (all of them actually) are easy to get.  If you havent noticed when you drove it onto the trailer the variator belt needs adjusting.  We can walk you through that as well.


----------



## samwe

dansvan said:


> Ok some more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh air unit. Bent but can be saved.




Looks like someone ran into it. How can that happen?


----------



## dansvan

Because some people are excitable and forget certain things. Like not to lay the unit in front of a vehicle that runs and drives....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OUCH!


----------



## samwe

dansvan said:


> Because some people are excitable and forget certain things. Like not to lay the unit in front of a vehicle that runs and drives....



Maybe your friend should have been watching out for such things instead of riding along in the back like a giddy 6 year old!


----------



## dansvan

Just a quick update. I'm itching to get going on this thing. I received my track guides and bronze wheel from a gentleman in Nevada. The new variator belt is on the way. The adapter from Kennedy will be coming soon. (secret squirrel motor...) The modification chamber has been errected and is awaiting the current project to leave so the trackmaster can take up residence. The tow rig has been turbo'd and has had it's studded tires installed. Picked up a trailer for hauling it and it's awaiting a few mods as well. Snow is creeping down the mountains up here, 8-10 inches that you can dive up into if you want.  AAAAUUUUGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Not enough hours in a day!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just remember the stock transaxle can take about 100 hp before it needs to be built up.  If your going with a higher than 100 hp motor have some strengthen the transaxle.  I have the name of a German transaxle mech that LYNDON uses on a regular basis.


----------



## dansvan

After speaking with Kennedy engineering on this, he recommended a few minor improvements but said I should be fine if my trans. is in decent shape. I'll be pulling it apart to double check everything and do a few minor tweaks. Engine adapter is on the way! Heavy duty clutch too.


----------



## alaska120

Hey DV! Hows the project coming?
If I get down south I'd love to check it out.
Any new pic's???


----------



## dansvan

Just got it into the garage a few days ago. Started the teardown process. This thing has been ridden hard and put away wet. But thats ok, price was right and the satisfaction of seeing it completed will be that much sweeter. I ordered some tires yesterday, got some tubes coming, and purchased new brake cylinders. I pounded out the damaged front fender and have been going around tightening fasteners, replacing missing ones and wondering why there are an extra 200 holes drilled helter skelter all over this thing. Paint will be going on in a while. 

You're welcome to come take a look whenever you make it down this way, hopefully it will be presentable in a month or two....

I guess these will be some more "before" pics.




















Bracing previous owner installed under the fender. I wonder if they carried something heavy here? There is no damage underneath this, no missing fasteners or torn metal.


----------



## dansvan

Torn up front fender.






Pounded out somewhat.







She'll never be a beauty queen but beauty queens don't fit my style. I'm thinking more like an old warbird brought back for another run at glory.


----------



## alaska120

Lookin' better! I have the same issues with 'hole-itis' in mine. When the wind blows it just goes right through her. I put a few plugs in but I'm just going to silicone them shut. That or find something to bolt in there.
Next time I am on my way to Anchortown, I'll get hold of you and see if we can get together.


----------



## alaska120

One more thing while you have her up in the air. On the center boggie assemblies I have been noticing cracks on the square tubing welds against the frame. In fact, I broke an entire boggie off last spring. Quite a bit of noise, lots of knashing of teeth, really ugly scene when you're way the hell out in the toolies. Ended up walking out and leaving the machine behind. Mine are rewelded with the addition of some pretty serious gussets to keep that from happening again.


----------



## dansvan

Mine have beeb crudely gusseted previously. I'll be cleaning those up and welding up a few cracks that have developed here and there. Good stuff...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Have someone tig weld the holes.  I had several panels replaced on mine.


----------



## dansvan

Snowcat Operations said:


> Have someone tig weld the holes.  I had several panels replaced on mine.



Nah, to much trouble for all that. Like I said, no beauty queen. I'll find some small bolts and nuts to plug them up good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Would rivets work to fill in the holes?


----------



## dansvan

I'm going to look at a few rivet options. The ones I've seen leave a small hole in the middle after the stud breaks off. I guess a small hole is better than a large one.


----------



## dansvan

Well here is what was hiding under the rubber mat. Damage from loose tracks and broken grousers. 










Right side wasnt as bad.





Here's the brace/repair that the previous owner installed. I cut this one in half and used the other half on the right side.





Cut off piece.





Installed on right side.





Damaged cowl section.





Repaired.





Top plate sandwiching original metal with bottom brace.





Aluminum plate repairing worn out bodty seam section.


----------



## dansvan

Repairs to right side.





It's coming along. Almost ready to start sanding etc. for paint.


----------



## dansvan

*Turbo power!*

Well I got this in the mail this past week. 






Along with this.





I installed it on this...





And put this Chrsyler 2.2 Turbo in my Trackmaster.





 Why? The air cooled Volkswagen engine makes around 50hp. Is carb'd. Is very prone to over heating in this application due to the air ducting tinwork around the engine being modified or removed to fit in the snowtrack. Poor exhaust routing options.  
 The Chrysler 2.2 Turbo is the small block Chevy of 4cyl's. This model is fuel injected, maked 150hp as it sits, and is easily modified safely for more. This motor makes real torque, not Honda style power in a narrow power band. For a few years in the late 80's it made more power and torque than the 360ci engines used in the full size Jeeps and the 318ci engines used in the Dodge trucks! It is very reliable as long as you do the required coolant changes etc. The most failure prone part is the distributer pick up assy. that is easily replaced and a spare can be kept in the glove box. I will have a real heater, and no more having to stop on long climbs or runs to let things cool down. 
Plus all the benefits of modern fuel injection.

 I lucked out big time on this engine swap. I took some measurements and decided to go for it. I figured some cutting and welding on the intake would be required to clear the belt variator steering assy. IT NEEDS NOTHING! WHOO HOO! I am going to clearance a few areas for my own piece of mind, and turn the idle air control motor 180 degrees so the connector clears, but thats it! I about lost my mind! Anyway, more pics. 

Front view.





Side view.





Underside. I get to keep the flat skid/pan under the rig. No oilpan clearance issues. 





Front side. Still room for radiator and fans.


----------



## dansvan

Hood even closes! It will probably need a few minor mods, but I'll get to keep the original vehicle lines.





I'll be turning these vents around and adding more to let the hot air out.





Under the hood shot.





Now some clearance shots etc.


Throttle body.





Intake elbow and idle air motor. I'll be clearancing here slightly.





Bottom of intake and wastegate can.





Exhaust pointed straight out access panel for old Volks. motor.





Head on shot showing ample room on both sides. 





I'll be cleaning everything up. Replacing a few seals. This is still mock up stage. But I'm going to be on the snow sooner than I thought. YAY!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Excellent post.  What is the weight of the motor?


----------



## dansvan

I'm not certain. I'll pop it up on my 300lb. scale and see if it reads it. I've been doing research on this and have read that the Chryslers are lighter than the Ford 2.3 turbos that are a popular VW swap. Those running the 2.3 Fords are installing a HD strap kit on their transaxles and have had no issues. I'll be looking in to purchasing one for mine. They help keep the transaxle solid and add strength to help elimnate flex. 

As for adding weight to the front of the vehicle and how it will affect performance in snow and handling we'll see. I've seen a few Snow Tracs with a 15 gallon fuel tanks mounted in the front on each side. 30x7lbs a gallon adds 210 lbs. I think this conversion will be close or slightly under that.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: Turbo power!*



dansvan said:


> The Chrysler 2.2 Turbo is the small block Chevy of 4cyl's. This model is fuel injected, maked 150hp as it sits, and is easily modified safely for more. This motor makes real torque, not Honda style power in a narrow power band. For a few years in the late 80's it made more power and torque than the 360ci engines used in the full size Jeeps and the 318ci engines used in the Dodge trucks! It is very reliable as long as you do the required coolant changes etc. The most failure prone part is the distributer pick up assy. that is easily replaced and a spare can be kept in the glove box. I will have a real heater, and no more having to stop on long climbs or runs to let things cool down.
> Plus all the benefits of modern fuel injection.


 
I had a Dodge Omni GLH Turbo in the late 80's.  You can set up a manual bleed valve on the turbo and double the boost on it.  I seem to remember that the factory boost was around 7-8psi but I could run mine up to 14psi.  There used to be a Shelby/Mopar aftermarket computer for that engine too.  Combined, I'm pretty sure I was getting close to 190+ HP out of that engine.  I could get rubber into fourth gear on that thing and I made some money racing it since no one would give the old four door Omni any respect.

I might have once almost out ran some RCMP on the highway cruising along at 140 MPH on a calm summer night.  If I had actually known they were chasing me (I didn't) and had radio'ed ahead to set up a road block to catch me I might have avoided a ticket.

My favorite line from the cop was "I didn't know these things could go that fast?" and my reply was "They don't!"  

Anyways, the low-end torque on that engine was impressive and managing the torque steer and hopping on the old Omni took a lot of practice.  

You might be able to take a Snowcat speed record with that thing.


----------



## dansvan

I'm guessing I'll be quite content with it as is. But I do have an intercooler and a MP computer as well...

I think the ride and handling, coupled with the steering is the limiting factor speed wise. I have never driven a Snowtrac more than a few feet. I've read a few reports of slow response steering at speed, then sudden changes in direction. We'll see. 

As it sits I'm geared for around 20 mph tops. If I install a 3.8 geared ring/pinion combo in place of the 4.125 I'd gain some more. Then install the standard ST4 front chain driven gears and I'd gain some more. But speed isn't my ultimate goal. The 2.2 in my LeBaron sings along on the highway at 3000 rpm all day long. I like the rpm potential of this motor compared to the Volks.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

dansvan said:


> I'm guessing I'll be quite content with it as is.


 
Feel the need.  The need for speed!


----------



## roughwoods

Wow Dan!!! that will out do my toyota hands down. neat job.The thing I think you will have problems with is finding a trail that you can go fast on,but it should climb any hill you start up and pull a heck of a load!Now you need to install some o-shit handles in next to the pass-seat!!! I am thinking of doing a subaru swap next year.keep up the good work! Larry


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ive been eyeing the Subaru swap myself.  May go that route as well.  Either way thats one bad ass conversion!  Chryler 2.2 block 1981 non turbo is 81 lbs (just block) the TBI is 94 and the turbo is 99 lbs.


----------



## dansvan

Not much of an update, been busy living life. 

Here's a few pics of the start of the new paint job.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Your gonna have a blast with her when your done!!


----------



## berg

*Re: Just picked up my first Snowtrac. ( revived for an update)*

old post from 07'

Just read this thread and wondered if the poster 
was still around and how the conversion went?

Did the chrysler turn out to be satisfactory?


----------



## teledawg

Dan sold the Trac-Master about 2 years ago to the Moose Federation (with out the engine). It is still not running that I know of.


----------

